

UWSGI 0.9.7 is available - unbit
http://projects.unbit.it/uwsgi
This is the first fully modular and truly language agnostic release. It adds support for threading and includes a shared caching (with persistent storage) and queuing subsystem. Clustering can be automated via multicast, broadcast or a simple subscription system. Erlang plugin has been improved and Rack/RubyOnRails support is available. The "Emperor" mode has been added for massive hosting.
======
ksdsh
Thank you for your work! I have used UWSGI for several months and found it
great.

